# non union control



## conradmcmasters (Dec 28, 2012)

i currently work for a non-union contractor that is decent and treats employees decently, however cannot compete with the ridiculous low wages that are paid to unqualified workers, therefore cannot match their bids.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

conradmcmasters said:


> i currently work for a non-union contractor that is decent and treats employees decently, however cannot compete with the ridiculous low wages that are paid to unqualified workers, therefore cannot match their bids.


 
That's a common problem. The potential customer has to be schooled on the subject of shopping on price alone


----------



## 347sparky (May 14, 2012)

conradmcmasters said:


> i currently work for a non-union contractor that is decent and treats employees decently, however cannot compete with the ridiculous low wages that are paid to unqualified workers, therefore cannot match their bids.


They need to have an Iowa state issued license to do any work and deem them qualified. Call the examining board to see if they will do a spot check for electrical licenses.


----------



## nervous (Nov 13, 2012)

They will learn a lesson the hard way. Your company can go behind them and make the required repairs later.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

the license police are never around when you need them......~CS~


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

Maybe a giant inflatable datsun with a ladder 14/2'd to the roof is in order? :shifty:


----------



## ibuzzard (Dec 28, 2008)

stuiec said:


> Maybe a giant inflatable datsun with a ladder 14/2'd to the roof is in order? :shifty:


The scab wagons have arrived....


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

conradmcmasters said:


> i currently work for a non-union contractor that is decent and treats employees decently, however cannot compete with the ridiculous low wages that are paid to unqualified workers, therefore cannot match their bids.


OK, as a union electrician this sounds like its going to be a good thread:










I cant wait until I hear what you non- union guys call untrained people that work for sub-standard wages.


----------



## Deep Cover (Dec 8, 2012)

jrannis said:


> OK, as a union electrician this sounds like its going to be a good thread:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A hack is a hack union or non-union.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Deep Cover said:


> A hack is a hack union or non-union.


OP said under paid and under qualified. Not Hack


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)




----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

conradmcmasters said:


> however cannot compete with the ridiculous low wages that are paid to unqualified workers


Then don't. If you're better qualified and worth the extra money, prove it and find people willing to pay. 



jrannis said:


>


:laughing: I don't know why but I find that fairly funny.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

The low ball mentality will always be there. Usually they come and go within a year or two when they find out they are not really making money.

Also, they will get into a low skill market and hopefully stay there while you, with better skills, go after the better market. They cant get everything and you cant beat them at their own game.

We had a non-union company move into our airport and take most of the work. The guys found out what other electricians were making and lost all of their good guys. They were left with the helpers and over ambitious journeyman wanna be guys that couldn't pass an exam. The cycle was about 8 years until they went broke under bidding work.


----------

